# Scientists Discover How to Neutralize Cow Farts



## iMav (Jan 29, 2008)

> Sure, Hummers are bad for the environment, but do you know what else is? Cow farts. Yep, the methane in cow farts contributes to a surprisingly-high 5% of all global warming gasses out there, with methane being 22 times more potent at capturing atmospheric heat than carbon dioxide. A couple of Japanese scientists seem to have stumbled upon a way to neutralize this problem.
> 
> Costing about $1 per day per cow, some simple food additives that include a blend of nitrates and the amino acid cysteine could greatly suppress the methane production in a cow's stomach, making their emissions much more earth-friendly. No word on how earth-friendly it'll make your emissions, but I think it's safe to say your friends and family all have their fingers crossed for a successful crossover.



*SOurce*


----------



## i_am_crack (Jan 29, 2008)

I was attracted by the title...but thatz a serious issue i have read now...I can tell my wife that i am better than cow

just kidding

eBRo


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

^infact girls farts more isnt it?  

BTW,I posted this 2 months back


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ lol. wat could be the reason.. rofl


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe women do not fart as much as men..thats simply because they let go of all their pressures from the other hole (mouth)


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ heh... how do u know that


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol! Its obvious coz girls are known to speak/chatter/blabber a lot!


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

huh.. u have a keen observation skills


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> huh.. u have a keen observation skills


observation skills? .. dude its a hard and known fact


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ is that ur experience or a fact


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

^^^ lol what hapnd to you .. you are reversing everything .


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

not everything, its only ur avatar


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^infact girls farts more isnt it?


..
would u please explain ..


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> ..
> would u please explain ..



so curious.. naughty boy 

anyway.... *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/life/article228111.ece


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pat said:


> I believe women do not fart as much as men..thats simply because they let go of all their pressures from the other hole (mouth)



Thanks for putting in the last word.


----------



## casanova (Jan 29, 2008)

Even I was attracted by the title. Global warming by cow farts :0


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2008)

that was never an issue until human progressed


----------



## blueshift (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks iMav for putting up this thread. I didn't knew about this.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ about the cow fart or the........ ?


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

all this talk of farting made me fart


----------



## i_am_crack (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG....this fart issue has farted a lot now...BTW this topic is f Funny..no offence meaned

eBRo


----------



## neelu09 (Feb 1, 2008)

"discovery of the century"
maybe they find something 4 humans also. Strange way of fighting global warming.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^ofcourse!I feel humans outnumbers cows  HAHAHA!


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 9, 2008)

huh? really funny serious topic


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## Voldy (Feb 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> I believe women do not fart as much as men..thats simply because they let go of all their pressures from the other hole (mouth)


Lol  you r right abt the women my friend they r big mouth in terms of speaking(continously talking without even taking a rest how does these womens get such power i dont know even i think scientist too doesnt have any clue abt that one )


----------

